# Jelly Bean Live Wallpaper



## wangxing (Jun 9, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Ceased

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Jelly Bean Live Wallpaper,colorful jelly bean balls, excited dancing,gravity sensitive,please download and try it.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jellybeanlivewallpaper


----------

